# Event ID 7038 and 7000. Backup software causing problems



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

These are the errors I have been getting. They have mostly been on Saturday mornings and they cause all of the PC's to not be able to access files on the server until they reboot. Here are the actual errors:

The BackupExecAgentBrowser service was unable to log on as .\Administrator with the currently configured password due to the following error: 
Logon failure: unknown user name or bad password. 

To ensure that the service is configured properly, use the Services snap-in in Microsoft Management Console (MMC).

AND

The Backup Exec Agent Browser service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not start due to a logon failure. 

The same errors occur for BackupExecNamingService, BackupExecDeviceMediaService, and Backup Exec Job Engine. 

Few things. When i went into services and looked at these three...under the log on tab they all have Log on as this account selected and administrator and a password. however, backup exec remote agent has Local system account selected. Could this be the problem?

the other thing is, I believe that the Veritas backup software may have come from the Iomega backup pro software we have. Could these two be conflicting? Should I uninstall the Veritas backup software? Or would that cause problems? Please help me out with this because it is getting really annoying. Thank you for your help.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

HI Eclipse.

You are quite right about the different backup software conflicting or even more than one instance of the same software conflicting, or even conflicts between jobs if they are run simultaneously, but anyway. 

Depending on which backup software you use you will have different components which enable it to function. The browser engine for instance, allows the backup job to parse the directories on the server, locate and access files for backup. A browser agent can also be responsible for accessing files within a workgroup or domain. An remote 'Agent' engine may run on a different server to aid in the backup process so the files can be backed up if they are open or perhaps if they are mailboxes on an exchange server etc. The database engine will hold information about backup selections and the files they contain. The tape engine controls the actual backup device, maybe a DLt or DAT tape drive. The engines are essentially services that are installed on the server/host and it is very important that they have the correct credentials/permission assigned to them.

In practice, it is best to create an account specifically for backup purposes and give it administrative privileges. In general Engines should always be assigned admin rights because of the way they interact with the OS. In a domain environment they should have domain admin rights. Normally when you install he software you will be prompted to configure the backup software with an an account and usually the software will tell you this needs to be an administrator or system account. 

Long and short. If the account which is used to start the services (please also note the installation of backup software should be done under and administrative account) does not have the correct credentials to start a service you will get erros such as you have. Also if the incorrect username or password, the account is expired or disabled, or if for any other reasons the account not valid, the service will not start. 

This is an Example. Backup software worked perfectly till one day, then stopped. Why? The account was disabled -the backup account password had been prompted for change like a normal user account and of course eventually expired when this wasn't effected. The account was then locked. Though in fact no actual person was using the accout it was simply accessed by the backup software. So make sure you are aware of what you are doing.... Always RTFM, boring but necessary.

So, your error means you are gettin this response because your account is not vailid. Log on to the server using this account you probably won't be able to. REset the account try again. etc etc. You should be able to log on to the server using this account (providing it has logon locally rights.. which it will if it is admin) 

Finally you have not actually said which 2 versions of backup software you think you have... or have, but you know, if in doubt uninstall them both or at least the one. You should never have more that one running simultaneously.
hope this helps.


----------

